# Racing tractor



## Dave Barrett (Jun 22, 2010)

Hey yal
I am buildign a racing tractor our of an old bolens lawn mower. and I have it all finished exept for the belt. I do not know how I should meaure for the belt leaght. Do I go around the tentioner pulley or in front of it. If you can help me that would be great. 
Thanks


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

We gots to have some pictures of this. Always be sure to wear your goggles and seatbelt!


----------



## Dugout (May 13, 2010)

Dave did you ever figure it out?


----------



## Dave Barrett (Jun 22, 2010)

No can you help me


----------

